# German campsites



## hayabusaman0 (May 23, 2015)

Hi All. I am going to the Lower Saxony area & have booked pitches ahead of going(1st time away with MH & trailer) I am staying at 4 sites; Bremen, Lake schwerin, VW museum & Rhein, can I get a discount at these sites? Some have the Camping Card sign & others but I can't seem to find info about discounts. I am not a member of CCC/CC only MCC.

Thanks in advance for all replies.
Paul


----------



## alexblack13 (Feb 10, 2013)

Are you referring to the ACSI Scheme? If so, do you have the 'book' and the ACSI card for the year?

If so then you can check the book and see when the particular sites offer the off season discounts. Most do not during the main holiday busy season. The book should tell you the dates any discount apply

If they are offering discount it should fall to into the fixed discount code for the site. Euro 14/16/18 etc etc.. Not sure what the discounts are for this year as we have not used it yet. But will be Sept / Oct.... 

Not unusual to book into a site showing the ACSI sign and then find they are 'not offering ACSI discounts' this year. We had three instances of this last year. 1 in France and they took E35 off us for a night stay. 

1 camp site on the Rhine did the same for no explainable reason & one of the camping in the forrest sites showing ACSI sign is Scotland this year would not give the discount either.. 

Hope this helps but if not, I am sure a more knowledgeable helper will be along soon.

All the best.


----------



## hayabusaman0 (May 23, 2015)

Thanks Alex.
No, I do not have the ACSI book as I understand it is used mostly out of season & we are going in August & I didn't want to pay for something I possibly won't use.
Paul.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hope this will help since you are going for the first time with your van. _(You will love every moment!! :grin2_

Too late now, but my first reaction was, _"Why book ahead?"_

You may well have a very good reason, but there are so many sites and Stellplatz to choose from (_even in August_) that we never book ahead.

I always think, _"What if we find it's next to a sewage works when we arrive?"_ :surprise: That's only one of many reasons why we might have taken one look, and moved on to find a better site. It happens quite often!!

If you have booked ahead you are stuck there for the duration of your booking, and most unlikely to get a refund if you did decide to leave early. It might be a perfectly good site, but after a couple of days you would like to move on - perhaps to that superb site a few miles away recommended by your neighbour. _(That has happened too!)_

There are loads of books, and excellent datasets for the likes of Maps.Me and AutoRoute which are invaluable both for planning and finding sites when you want to stop for the day.

Motorhoming is all about freedom from restrictions. Hope you enjoy it - the Continent is so much more motorhome friendly than the UK.

Dave :smile2:

P.S. Is the trailer essential? It is likely to prevent you from using aires and stellplatz _(or make it a lot more difficult)_ which again is a great pity when there are so many excellent ones which are free or very cheap, and mostly near the middle of towns and villages.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Zebedee said:


> ................... It might be a perfectly good site, but after a couple of days you would like to move on - perhaps to that superb site a few miles away recommended by your neighbour. ....................................


I agree with Dave. I couldn't believe my luck when I found this stellplatz at Schwerin - You couldn't find a shorter walk to the castle and town:

53.619791, 11.412582

If you've booked into Seehof's Ferienpark, then that's fine too. I spent a pleasant evening with a German family in the campsite's restaurant, listening to a band of musicians who decided to have an impromptu gig.

.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Have to agree that except for the real peak time we have found it unnecessary to book and found some wonderful places without effort.

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I stumbled across this little gem on Owners a while back, and came across it again yesterday, best one I've seen I think.

http://www.searchforsites.co.uk/


----------



## hayabusaman0 (May 23, 2015)

Thanks to all of you. The trailer was needed for motorcycle transport for a rally, otherwise I probably wouldn't have bothered with booking.


----------

